# My Tortoise is scraping his mouth when he eats!



## ctkee57 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi guys, 

My 1-2 year old Sulcata tortoise (Milo) keeps scraping his mouth when we feed him and it is causing him to bleed it is so bad!  He has been in good spirits though, still east ferociously and walks around a lot! I would not say it is making him sickly it just looks like it really hurts :/ Has this happened to anyone else and can anybody offer some suggestions how to treat it? I am thinking about emailing my vet as well. In the past I have just put some neosporin or an over-the-counter equivalent on it and it seems to scab up but I was just wondering if there were anything I could do so that he would not scratch himself like that? 

Thank you for your time and replies!


----------



## MichaelNguyen7396 (Apr 29, 2014)

My torts looks like it scratching it face but actually he's holding down the food so he can bite the food off, but not to the extent where it make him bleeds, best thing to do would be to file your torts claws down so it's rounded and not sharped


----------



## Evy (Apr 29, 2014)

Have you tried to clean his mouth with your finger and water?

My sulcata doesn't like it when his mouth is dirty and he does rub his face. I don't like his face dirty or anything that can get around his eyes. So, I clean often. I bathe him twice a day so I notice if something is going on. Clean his mouth, whole head with your finger by gentling rubbing the areas and dip your finger in water and repeat. Pay attention to the eyes. 

Check the eyes maybe he/she is trying to reach for something inside of his/her eye but of course can't reach and hurts the mouth because it's in the way. 

You can try to put cornstarch or flour to stop bleeding. I just remember that mine doesn't like liquid running. Maybe it's trying to clean it and it bleeds more. 

I'm not an expert but I usually try to find why it can be the cause of it. The vet is going to ask you the same thing to figure out what it can be the cause..



Blue (European hunt-mix dog) 
Dolly (Yorkie dog)
Penny (Sulcata)


----------



## Evy (Apr 29, 2014)

After you stop the bleeding you can use the same medication you used before. I hope this helps.



Blue (European hunt-mix dog) 
Dolly (Yorkie dog)
Penny (Sulcata)


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 29, 2014)

Where is the bleeding? ...at the corners of the mouth? Is the tortoise scraping his face with his front leg, and the leg is causing the bleeding? Can we see a picture?


----------



## ctkee57 (May 1, 2014)

Hey guys,
Thanks a ton for all of your replies! I will post a picture of his mouth as soon as I get the chance to do so. But as for more information, he scrapes with the sharp part of his forearms to tear the food when he eats (whatever I happen to be feeding him). As for where the bleeding is, it is on his lower jaw. I have never filed his forearms before, but do you guys thing this is a good idea? I really think it would help because then he could eat and they would not be as sharp!


----------



## Evy (May 2, 2014)

ctkee57 said:


> Hey guys,
> Thanks a ton for all of your replies! I will post a picture of his mouth as soon as I get the chance to do so. But as for more information, he scrapes with the sharp part of his forearms to tear the food when he eats (whatever I happen to be feeding him). As for where the bleeding is, it is on his lower jaw. I have never filed his forearms before, but do you guys thing this is a good idea? I really think it would help because then he could eat and they would not be as sharp!


Please, do not do the filing. It is not-humane from my point of view. That's his protection and they are meant to be that way.
You have a sulcata, correct? How old it's your tortoise?

You have to CHOP the food for them to eat it according to their size. That's why is helping itself with the arms to cut it. I think the solution it's pretty easy. Cut it in advance if you are busy ( at the beginning of the week) or daily if you have the time that way doesn't hurt itself. Just make the bite small enough for its mouth to eat it.





Blue (European hunt-mix dog) 
Dolly (Yorkie dog)
London (Sulcata)


----------



## Yvonne G (May 2, 2014)

That was going to be my suggestion too. Cut up the food.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 2, 2014)

Me 3, cut up the food. Please don't file the legs, that's their protection against predators, and they look kewl... Especially when they get big.


----------



## Dorrie Siu (May 2, 2014)

How long is the beak? Is it past his chin? If the beak is too long, it interferes with him being able to chomp down and take a bite out of the food.


----------



## ctkee57 (May 2, 2014)

Thank you 3 for your advice! I will be giving that a shot and let you know how it goes!  But @Dorrie Siu, his beak is still at a reasonable length so I think it is just the scraping that is the issue for now, but thanks for asking!


----------



## Evy (May 12, 2014)

I just want to know if your problem has been getting better?



London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


----------

